# Possibly moving to NZ



## BobbyV (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum so hello to whoever reads this.

Myself (32) and my girlfriend (32) are possibly thinking of moving to NZ on a 1 year working visa. Bunac can provide an IEP exchange visa which gives those over 30 and under 35 the opportunity to live and work in NZ for a year.

My main question really is has anyone used this type of visa before or does anyone have any feedback regarding their experiences with this type of visa?

Also, although we don't have a skilled job we have both been working in roles within the sales/lettings real estate industry - are there many jobs like this in NZ?

Last question, what is the jobs market like over in NZ at the moment and how easy is it to secure somewhere quickly? I'd be open to many types of work.

Thanks for your time.

Rob


----------



## BobbyV (Apr 12, 2012)

Apologies for my grammer, I wrote this on my mobile


----------

